# Why Would Vape Be Better?



## Rex Smit

Ok. SO i have a question for the more experienced vapers out there.
If you take a Clearomizer type bottom coil kind of concept, why would one tank system be better than the next tank system?
Lets expand for clarity: Lets say you have an evod tank and a Protank(version doesn't matter).
The way these things work, the concept, are exactly the same. 
They use the same type of coil setup.
What would make the Protank be better than the Evod. ???

(and i am just using these 2 names for comparison reasons, but the same can be applied to any of the cheapies vs the not so cheapies)


----------



## Derick

Ok, Ill give it a shot
EVOD is a decent atomizer and many people love it, but here are some of the downsides: it's completely plastic, so if you use any e-liquid with acidic juices (lemon, orange, cinnamon etc.) it will corrode the plastic and eventually it will crack.

The Protanks are glass and metal, so safe for vaping acidic juices.

The evod's drip tip is not removable and it is plastic with a design that causes condensation to form all the way through - so if you are vaping and evod and tilt the ecig up, the liquid will run into your mouth.

With the protank the condensation only forms right at the base of the drip tip, I'm not sure if this is because of the shape, or if it is because it is metal, but either way you get no juice in your mouth, and you can even lie down vaping.

As far as the vape goes, they are very similar, the protank has slight bigger air intake, so it makes for a more airy draw than the evod, there are people that like that and others who don't.

Generally the protank is made from better materials and replacement parts can be bought for it

Oh and the evod's drip tip tends to snap off if you put it in your pants pocket and sit down with it 

EDIT: So to summarise, the vape is not necessarily better in my opinion, but the device is more durable with less hassles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac

I think that many factors play a role in the end vape, even though the same coils are used, eg. Size of tank, distance of the coil from the mouthpiece, the way e-liquid wicks and behaves in differently in different tanks due to the negative pressure created as the e-liquid drops.

Although in your example, i would say that the evod is better than protank because of its consistency and it delivers a better vape Imho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Zodiac said:


> I think that many factors play a role in the end vape, even though the same coils are used, eg. Size of tank, distance of the coil from the mouthpiece, the way e-liquid wicks and behaves in differently in different tanks due to the negative pressure created as the e-liquid drops.
> 
> Although in your example, i would say that the evod is better than protank because of its consistency and it delivers a better vape Imho



I believe you - we have customers that want nothing else, and others again that hate it - I think vaping is a very subjective experience, everybody has their own sweet spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Derick said:


> I believe you - we have customers that want nothing else, and others again that hate it - I think vaping is a very subjective experience, everybody has their own sweet spot


I fully agree with you @Derick, to me, theres just something about an evod that i love, and that nothing else can give me, or maybe i'm just weird. And its this subjectiveness in vaping that makes it so interesting, and enables us to chat about our own experiences on and on...and on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Not weird at all  Only reason I prefer protank over evod is the airy draw, for me that feels better.. somehow


----------



## Rex Smit

So to summarise. 
no real difference when vaping cheap clearos vs expensive clearos
most differences are cosmetic, build quality and price


----------



## Derick

Rex Smit said:


> So to summarise.
> no real difference when vaping cheap clearos vs expensive clearos
> most differences are cosmetic, build quality and price


Pretty much - but I think personal preference plays the biggest role - if for example you do a search on reddit's e-cig forum for 'protank', you will get as many posts saying how wonderful it is, as you will get saying how much it sucks


----------



## Andre

From another perspective: Protanks were a revolution when they came out. The provided a better vape for the vast majority of vapers. The are to this day probably the tank most used the world over. Obviously the other manufacturers have since caught up. For me personally the Protank 1 gave a great vape, but had a lot of quality problems. The Protank Mini on the other hand, 2 of which have been in daily use for us for around 7 months, have been totally problem free and gives a great vape. 
More the the OP's point: Yes, some of it is subjective, but quality and effectiveness are important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

talking about vape, OP if you dont mind me adding a question to the subject, how does a long post vs a short post affect the vape experience on evod/protank like coil setups?


----------



## SunRam

Zodiac said:


> I think that many factors play a role in the end vape, even though the same coils are used, eg. Size of tank, distance of the coil from the mouthpiece, the way e-liquid wicks and behaves in differently in different tanks due to the negative pressure created as the e-liquid drops.
> 
> Although in your example, i would say that the evod is better than protank because of its consistency and it delivers a better vape Imho



^^ This is the perfect answer, same coil, but different amount of negative pressure, temperature of vapor and different airflow (probably the biggest factor) all play a role in the total satisfaction of the vape.

I do differ on opinion regarding the Evod and Protank though, I hate Evods  But that's the great thing about vaping, the one thing you hate, will be best loved by another (how does that work???)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Mini ProTank II is brilliant but the smooth sides and the difficulty of unscrewing all it's components is a real pain... Vap wise it's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

BhavZ said:


> talking about vape, OP if you dont mind me adding a question to the subject, how does a long post vs a short post affect the vape experience on evod/protank like coil setups?


On the long post I tend to vape more of the same juice. Onthe short posts I tend to switch tanks and flavour between posts...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

BhavZ said:


> talking about vape, OP if you dont mind me adding a question to the subject, how does a long post vs a short post affect the vape experience on evod/protank like coil setups?


The long stalk evod/protank coil has a larger air intake hole, which makes the draw looser, a bit airier, whereas the short stalk has a narrower air hole and the draw is tighter.

Always remember, "better" is in the eyes of the beholder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

I like the saying "the best device out there is the one that keeps you off the stinkies"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks guys for the info.. think I am going to start keeping my shorter posters, prefer it tighter


----------



## Silver

I am also more of a tighter draw person. 

I watched a video once on the Janty website (janty.com). These guys developed the Clearo that is used locally by Twisp. I was quite impressed to see the effort they went to - to make sure the airflow was right - for the coil - and the juice. 

Given that everyone wants interchangeable parts and coils and spares etc - I can understand why the final experience on the same tank may differ a lot for different vapers using different coils etc. Not to mention different juices.

I think if you find something you like, write it all down. Tank, coil, battery unit, juice composition. 

Even on my generally reliable Protanks, I have found quite a variety of vape experiences - as I have changed coils and used different batteries with and without beauty rings etc. I'm not talking about rebuilding coils, just using so called standard ones. 

At the moment, my Protank 2 (Mega) is gurgling a bit more than usual..... and after changing to a new coil recently I find the draw a little bit tighter which I enjoy. But the gurgling means something is not right. I will need to take it apart and put it together again - hopefully that solves it. LOL.

The refinement process continues....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

I have noticed that with protanks the gurgling for me is generally due to the fact that I have not tightened the coil properly. Finger tight with a bit of an extra twist usually does the trick for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks - 

I just took my Protank apart - and the coil did seem as if it wasn't tight enough. I tightened it, wiped everything clean and put it back together. Its working fine now.

Will remember that for future...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

